
Ocean Marketing: How to self-destruct your company with just a few measly emails - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/27/ocean-marketing-how-to-self-destruct-your-company-with-just-a-few-measly-emails/
======
kls
I m still shaking my head, the logical side of my brain has a hard time
accepting that those emails are real and that someone would be so stupid. And
then when someone that can mess up his life steps in, he does not see the
error of his ways, he just doubles down on being a jerk to them. I am amazed
that there are people out there that would act in such a manner.

